# Where can i get Embroidered tags ?



## pazthegreat (Oct 20, 2011)

On my t-shirts I would like to put a tag with the logo, like the kind some t shirt companies have around the neck and at the bottom of their shirts ? Instead of just making them a strip though, I want to make it a square about 3 inches X 3 inches and have them of the same material. Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most of those type of tags are woven, not embroidered. Embroidered neck tags would probably irritate the wearer's neck. If you are going to do embroidery for hem tags, I suggest embroidering directly on the garment instead. It has a higher perceived value, and is certainly easier to put on your garments than a label.

There are a couple of woven label companies listed in the Preferred Vendors section on the left side of this page. I've also purchased some off ebay customized.


----------



## pazthegreat (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the information !
So now if i wanted a customized woven label, where could i get them from ? Im looking for them to be made of the same material as the neck tags, but i want to put them on like the left sleeve. I dont want to have the company information, i just want to have my logo on them.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

You might also want to consider a "tag-less" label; heat press a small plastisol design.


----------



## pazthegreat (Oct 20, 2011)

Thing is, its not a label im looking for, i just want a square that's about 3 inches by 3 inches with simply my logo and brand name on it, nothing else ? I just want it to be woven like the labels.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

3 X 3 seems a bit large. I have L/C logos that aren't that big. LOL


----------



## S Paul Williams (Oct 15, 2011)

Upthread, someone (maybe Splathead) suggested just embroidering your logo directly onto the shirt. I would agree wholeheartedly with that (partly for the perceived appreciation in value; partly because it can't be removed: your logo stays for the life of the shirt). I also agree that 3x3 seems large, especially for a sleeve placement. If it were me, I'd make it smaller and place it right on the shirt.


----------



## pazthegreat (Oct 20, 2011)

the whole point is for it to be noticeable, its a sort of signature to my t-shirts.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 28, 2011)

Charm Woven Labels


----------



## crystaline9 (Oct 28, 2011)

Distinctive Designs 21, Inc out of Yorba Linda California.
distinctivedesigns21.com 

I was happy with my shirt labels.


----------



## Krys (Oct 30, 2011)

It's amazing how many people have the same questions...that I have. WOW! There's got to be a mind reader here. Thanks for the information.


----------

